# The Other Beethoven:



## Lawless Badger (Feb 25, 2018)

Simply stated; Karl Maria von Weber. Am I wrong?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

He incorporated Ludwig’s style, but I feel is quite different in content.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Lawless Badger said:


> Simply stated; Karl Maria von Weber. Am I wrong?


Yes, I believe you are


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2018)

Haydn man said:


> Yes, I believe you are


Totally agree. There is no "other".


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I do believe there is a certain propulsion to Weber's fast movements that bears some similarity to Beethoven, but that could be said of many composers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lawless Badger said:


> Simply stated; Karl Maria von Weber. Am I wrong?


Very small similarities so not completely wrong.
Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Weber wrote some fine pieces-the Hungarian Bassoon Rondo and the Clarinet Concertos, for example, but he was no Beethoven.

One thing they both had in common-they sure knew how to write long stretches of dullness in operas.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I like oberon by weber a lot.. no such sentiments about beethoven's opera


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

yes, you're wrong


----------

